# Is this a joke?



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not really sure where this would go. Was checking some randoms sites. Is this a joke? 

www.40kempire.com


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

dont think so, well thats a good website, might have to buy some stuff from there

if it is a joke i will kill the people who made the moonpig adverts


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This is defintly not a joke, these good sirs are the people responsible for sponsering our Basing Contest giving you the opertunity to win a Battleforce!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Dont think its a joke. Seems like a good site around 50p cheaper than Gift for geeks.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

Talos said:


> Dont think its a joke. Seems like a good site around 50p cheaper than Gift for geeks.


problem is there lacking in stock, went to the daemons section and all they had was the codex


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea that is the same problem for me. Really need to get some Horrors and plaguebearers cheap for my daemons.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

you could always email em to see if there planing to get any stock in


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> problem is there lacking in stock, went to the daemons section and all they had was the codex


You need to bear in mind that a lot of these shops are a one man band deal done in someones spare time. They cannot afford to have thousands of pounds worth of stock sitting there, so they only keep fast movers in stock. If you send them an E-mither they will be able to order you stuff directly


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

wow, that is an awesome place, would order form them but im an aussie and the p&h would kill the savings


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I will certainly be trying out some of these discount stores when I build my next army. The savings at 40k empire look great.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just made a big purchase from them, bought damn near half an army lol


Guess they are legit, good stuff. Great customer support too!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I didnt pay a lot for postage, then again my address in an APO, AE address


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

holy hell, their stuff is 40% cheaper than where i am. but then S&H might own me. seems like a great place to buy from though.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

In February I may treat myself to a Baneblade for my Birthday:victory:


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

First off, Cheers for all the support you guys have given us. Really is nice read the comments.
Secondly. Daemons and a few more will be on the website tonight. It takes a while to get stuff listed on there and we have been working pretty much catagory by catagory hence why some are fully stocked some have bugger all. There are 2 of us that run the shop ,at the minute around work but eventually full time.
If there is anything that isn't listed yet, please feel free to email and ask about it.
Were working on an account with DHL which will reduce the cost of postage to Australia a fair bit.
Lastly, isn't it a bit harsh calling us a joke? Eitherway, best of luck to everyone in the Basing competition.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bon_jovi said:


> Lastly, isn't it a bit harsh calling us a joke? Eitherway, best of luck to everyone in the Basing competition.


 
After having talked to the original poster about a related issue to this thread, calling your site a joke wasn't the implication. They weren't sure if your site was legit or not-- it was just poorly worded. 

You've got a good setup though, and were I not vaguely obligated to support the local store, which provides our place to play, I'd be sending some cash your way myself-- you've got some great deals on there.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm with you now. Cheers for clearing it up. To be fair he did put a big order in with us so can't really fault the guy lol. (By the way chandler its on its way)

Cheers for the comments on the set up.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks very nice indeed. I bumped into that store earlier today. Too bad the Canadian dollar's gone down the shitter as of late.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Looks very nice indeed. I bumped into that store earlier today. Too bad the Canadian dollar's gone down the shitter as of late.


I don't think its just the Canadian dollar thats gone down the shitter Katie!:laugh:


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

The war store is a lot more reasonable about shipping if you ask me, but they aren't quite as cheap. On the other hand, you just tell them what you want and they will get it. 

BTW has anyone else noticed that one is the only 40k discount website with a shopping cart, all of the other ones ask you to send an e-mail with a list of what you want.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, that's a little weird. Perhaps they're not afraid of the big, bad GW legal team?


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Triangulum said:


> The war store is a lot more reasonable about shipping if you ask me, but they aren't quite as cheap. On the other hand, you just tell them what you want and they will get it.
> 
> BTW has anyone else noticed that one is the only 40k discount website with a shopping cart, all of the other ones ask you to send an e-mail with a list of what you want.


its different rules over here. No idea why! It really makes no sense. It took the good old legal team a week to decide our name didn't infringe any copyrights, let alone anything else. Luckily it was JUST obscure enough lol. Games Workshop themselves have ok'ed the site too so evidently we are not breaching any of their terms.

And as for the Canadian Dollar, spare a thought for us, look at who is looking after our economy!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

bon jovi I owe you guys an apology, apparently I had inadvertently slated your business, which wasn't my intention but several people seem to feel that way. It's a great site you have there


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

pchandler43 said:


> bon jovi I owe you guys an apology, apparently I had inadvertently slated your business, which wasn't my intention but several people seem to feel that way. It's a great site you have there


Hi mate, no problem at all. It was a simple missunderstanding, it happens. Let us know next time you order and i will sort you something out for free to show there is no hard feelings. (like a los marker or template set ect) To be fair you have spent a fair few pounds with us anyway.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

That'd be great bon jovi, thanks a lot. Got quite afew minis to put together and paint up but I plan to leave Iraq with 1500 points minimum, got 8 months to do it....that's a lot of Imperial Guardsmen....eeesh...might be looking for 2 more Kasrkin squads within a month or so depending on how long it takes your boxes to get out here. APO addresses are notorious for long shipping times, even more so around Christmas and Hanukkah (sp?)


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol tell me about it! I am puttng together a small Cadian army myself Even at 1000 points mine has 50 guardsmen + command squads thats without sentinals, tanks ect. Because i have oh so much time to paint them all lol.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol yeah I ended up buying roughy 100 guardsmen, including kasrkin, HW and command squads

Back home I have 3 Leman Russ still in need of painting and building, I also have a chimera on the way


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

*Resurection!!!*

Okay. just found this site: *http://www.discount-wargames.co.uk/* <-this is WAY _WAY_ cheaper than anywhere else i've seen or heard of. anyone have experience with them? -i am thinking about buying an assault brood from them so that's some big $ that i don't want to get cond off of.


thanks!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know, what are we looking at?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

cooldudeskillz said:


> dont think so, well thats a good website, might have to buy some stuff from there
> 
> if it is a joke i will kill the people who made the moonpig adverts


it isnt a joke, but please do kill those people anyway 

good site that!

plan to order from there soon(ish)

M


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Apparently it's illegal for GW products to be sold online in a shopping cart. I don't quite understand why but I'm fairly certain that is the case.


----------



## Sephirros (Feb 6, 2009)

Good lord those are cheap prices. I did the conversion of pounds to dollars on a WH Immolator and they only want like $19.xx! Too bad its in the UK! See now this is the kind of site I was hoping someone would know about here in the states that I made a thread asking about earlier this week!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Cabagepatch said:


> Okay. just found this site: *http://www.discount-wargames.co.uk/* <-this is WAY _WAY_ cheaper than anywhere else i've seen or heard of. anyone have experience with them? -i am thinking about buying an assault brood from them so that's some big $ that i don't want to get cond off of.
> 
> 
> thanks!


That place is utter CRAP! They never have anything in stock that isn't SM or Orks


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

JokerGod said:


> That place is utter CRAP! They never have anything in stock that isn't SM or Orks


have you bought from them before? ~i don't care about what they stock, more that they deliver *AND* in a timely fassion. (and they have all the tyranid stocks i could ever want! hell they even got the assault brood! (no other site, besides the GW one has that!)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> That place is utter CRAP! They never have anything in stock that isn't SM or Orks


Ouch... You know we can get almost anything _in_stock. We just don't have the space on the site to list it all. We'll be upgrading soon so the whole range is on the Website. Its all available now though


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone know something like this for US??


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

There are not many good online sellers in the US area, your better off getting it from the UK honestly. For one they can actually have an online shop to make it a lot easier and there are more of them around.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Just sent an email to both these companies, we'll see who works out better. I may just do an order through both of them to 'test the waters' so to speak.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

hah, I just bought like $240 dollars & shipping worth of stuff there, and I live in the states. It would have cost around $340 from the GW store.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Damn you can buy TWO armies from 40k empire for the price of one at GW! And the shipping ain't all that bad. 
*feel the urge to reach for debit card*...must save money...noooooo


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah I bought like:

30 Ork Boyz

20 Gretchin

5 Nobz

20 Guardsmen

11 Paints

4 Things of Static Grass

The Fortified Manorhouse

Dice 



For about $218, including shipping charges that would have been about $302 GW, savings of 38%


----------



## twentythree (May 29, 2008)

What kind of shipping costs do these UK sites have for shipping to the US? Also, is there a way to pay in US Dollars, or an online service that converts to Pounds or something like that?


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

**



twentythree said:


> What kind of shipping costs do these UK sites have for shipping to the US? Also, is there a way to pay in US Dollars, or an online service that converts to Pounds or something like that?


lol yah dude. lol... wow... ummm where to start: :taunt:
1) shipping is based on weight, so its all dependent on what your buying
2) google used to convert gbp to $ 


:good:


----------



## twentythree (May 29, 2008)

Well, I guess I wasn't clear. When I PM'ed Discount Wargames awhile ago, we came to the conclusion that international shipping would kind of crap on any deal they could get me, so I was wondering if maybe rates were more reasonable on that now or something.

Also, I wasn't looking to find the exchange rate, I was wondering if these websites ACCEPT US Dollars, or if I would need to actually possess UK Pounds in order to purchase from them.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

twentythree said:


> Well, I guess I wasn't clear. When I PM'ed Discount Wargames awhile ago, we came to the conclusion that international shipping would kind of crap on any deal they could get me, so I was wondering if maybe rates were more reasonable on that now or something.
> 
> Also, I wasn't looking to find the exchange rate, I was wondering if these websites ACCEPT US Dollars, or if I would need to actually possess UK Pounds in order to purchase from them.


Credit cards and Paypal will convert it for you when you send money.


----------



## Cabagepatch (Feb 4, 2009)

comrade said:


> yeah I bought like:
> 
> 30 Ork Boyz
> 
> ...


did you buy it from discount wargames or 40kempire?


----------



## cunny funt (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually get my modles from a site called Wayland Games but wargame empire is cheaper still. As long as the shipping time and cost is reasonable ill be a regular customer. I love the hobby but dont know how GW can compete with their prices sometimes.


----------

